# Growing Up Gus...



## CocoNUT (Nov 15, 2012)

These were taken on Tuesday. Enjoy! 




here she is...sniffing around...making sure the EVIL hose doesn't attack anyone! 




Chillin' on the hillside, checking out the guineas in the pasture.




She's actually PLAYING in this photo...flinging a toy up in the air...catching it...and getting ready to fling it up again.




Licking her chops after a brief dinner intermission.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 15, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful dog, she looks awesome


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks...I'm kinda partial to her myself! (until about 10 PM when she's barking and barking and barking at one of our cats sitting JUST on the other side of the fence from her...TAUNTING her!)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 15, 2012)

She is maturing beautifully!  Thanks for sharing some pics.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 15, 2012)

BOOTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 15, 2012)

She looks great CocoNUT!! She is a gorgeous dog for sure. I'm glad she's really coming along and you're happy with her.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 15, 2012)

Gustina is a beautiful girl


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 15, 2012)

Oooh...I'll have to add Gustina to the list of her names! I LOVE that silly dog! She DRIVES ME NUTS with all that barking...but one of these days she'll figure it out. 
She's got that "lab" look...you know...whey they tilt their head everso slightly...then melt your heart with their BIG, WARM, eyes! Then she MAGICALLY breaks the spell by jumping or trying to wrestle me for affection. I'll tell you though...I don't get as much tail wagging as my husband does when he goes out there...and I'm out there EVERY DAY...he just goes out there on weekends.  Hmmmm.....he MUST be bribing her with something! Slipping her doggy treats I haven't found laying around the house yet.....NAH! He's not THAT sly! 
I LOVE my "fluffy puppy"...I'd bring her to work if I could get away with it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the updated pics! Gus is so sweet looking, but I've heard her bark....awesome bark!!!

My DH wants to take "D" to work with him too! "D" loves bye-bye and belly rubs and people! Just stay out of his field!


----------

